# Arminian 'covenant' theology



## Poimen (Oct 12, 2005)

Do you know of any resources that detail the classical Arminian (Remonstrant) view(s) on the covenant? Considering the fact that Arminianism came out of the Reformed churches, it seems likely to me that they held to some kind of covenant theology.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 12, 2005)

According to Dr. Clark, the Arminians rejected the Covenant of Works, but I wonder what their articulation of the covenant of grace and covenant of redemption would be?

http://spindleworks.com/library/CR/clark.htm


[Edited on 10-12-2005 by poimen]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> According to Dr. Clark, the Arminians rejected the Covenant of Works, but I wonder what their articulation of the covenant of grace and covenant of redemption would be?
> 
> http://spindleworks.com/library/CR/clark.htm
> ...



Well, since they don't believe in Predestination and deny irresistible grace I bet you would find their argument to go along the lines of Arminius or Erasmus.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2005)

They would have to deny Covenant Theology.

[Edited on 10-12-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Poimen (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> They would have to deny Covenant Theology.
> 
> [Edited on 10-12-2005 by puritancovenanter]



Yes and no. I assume they would have affirmed a covenant theology but denied Reformed covenant theology.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 12, 2005)

Daniel,

See Richard A. Muller, "The Federal Motif in Seventeenth Century Arminian Theology," Nederlands Archief voor Kerkengescheidnis 62 (1982): 102-22

You can probably get it through inter-library loan. Most public libraries do this at no additional cost (to the taxes you pay already). Failing that, email me and I can perhaps help.

rsc


----------



## Poimen (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> Daniel,
> 
> See Richard A. Muller, "The Federal Motif in Seventeenth Century Arminian Theology," Nederlands Archief voor Kerkengescheidnis 62 (1982): 102-22
> ...



You have an e-mail.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 12, 2005)

I found an interesting essay online: 

http://www.nd.edu/~pwallace/turretin.txt

Scroll down to the 'Arminian Challenge.'


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 12, 2005)

Berkhof has a good review of the Arminian view in his Systematic Theology.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 12, 2005)

Arminius' writings would be a good source as well.


----------

